# Potential Trades for Kevin Love



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

So far these are the trades i've heard that are offered...


*Minnesota Timberwolves and the Sacramento Kings*

*Kings Recieve:* Kevin Love

*Timberwolves Recieve:* Number 8 pick, Ben Mclemore, Isiah Thomas, and future first round picks. (also the Kings are willing to get rid of any player besides Demarcus Cousins to obtain Kevin Love.

*My thoughts:* IF the number 8 pick becomes either Aaron Gordon, Noah Vonleah, or Julius Randle. PLUS getting Ben Mclemore who has all the potential in the world to be an all star gaurd, as well as Isiah Thomas being the scoring spark plug as a back up behind Rubio, and future picks...I would consider this.

*Link:* http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/6/5/5782090/kevin-love-trade-rumors-kings-celtics-timberwolves

*Minnesota Timberwolves and the Boston Celtics*

*Celtics Recieve:* Kevin Love

*Timberwolves Recieve:* Number 6 pick, Number 17 pick, Jared Sullinger, Kelly olynyk, Possibly Jeff Green or Avery Bradley? Maybe both?

*My Thoughts:* I honestly don't know if I like this trade any better then the kings one. Maybe if we get Jeff Green AND avery bradley in the deal to go along with the number 6 pick and 17 pick. I doubt we could get both...I would still consider this pick.


Any other news? I know the Bulls were trying their chance as getting Kevin Love but without a good pick in this years draft as well as no promising players...I would not trade for anything the Bulls have to offer besides Joakim Noah.


What are the thoughts of the few Timberwolves Fans out there? lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That Kings trade is a lot of value going to Minny. 

Sure would be horrible defensively in Sacramento though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just not sure Kevin Love would resign with either of those franchises. Isn't that the element of this whole saga that can't be ignored? Why would those teams trade for him just to have him walk like Dwight did to the Lakers? Too much young talent to give up for a rental.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm just not sure Kevin Love would resign with either of those franchises. Isn't that the element of this whole saga that can't be ignored? Why would those teams trade for him just to have him walk like Dwight did to the Lakers? Too much young talent to give up for a rental.


The Kings have said that theywould be willing to trade for Kevin Love even without any assurance that he will stay for the long haul.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/kings-...ithout-assurance-he-ll-re-sign-015519118.html


Also when Kevin Love went to Boston he said he would consider signing long term with the Celtics after his contract is up. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...d-consider-long-term-deal-with-boston-celtics

(I know thats what Bleacherreport says but still...they said they got the quote from jackie mcmullan)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

NK1990 said:


> The Kings have said that they would be willing to trade for Kevin Love even without any assurance that he will stay for the long haul.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/kings-...ithout-assurance-he-ll-re-sign-015519118.html


That would be a franchise crippling decision. It would take them many years to recover from that mistake if he doesn't sign in Sacramento.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now it seems the Warriors have said they would be willing to part with klay Thompson in the deal that also includes david lee, harrison barnes, and a future pick for Kevin love and Kevin Martin. I would definitely do this deal. Rubio passes to Thompson! As well as getting a poor mans kevin love in david lee, plus I don't think Harrison Barnes has gotten a fair shot in this league yet. I don't know what number pick the Warriors have though and i would much rather trade martin away and our 13th pick to move up in the Draft at like 10. But if we have to give up Martin too...I think I would do it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

NK1990 said:


> Now it seems the Warriors have said they would be willing to part with klay Thompson in the deal that also includes david lee, harrison barnes, and a future pick for Kevin love and Kevin Martin. I would definitely do this deal. Rubio passes to Thompson! As well as getting a poor mans kevin love in david lee, plus I don't think Harrison Barnes has gotten a fair shot in this league yet. I don't know what number pick the Warriors have though and i would much rather trade martin away and our 13th pick to move up in the Draft at like 10. But if we have to give up Martin too...I think I would do it.


I don't think Barnes/Thompson AND the pick will get moved in that deal. I think it will more likely be Thompson/Lee and one of these three - Barnes, Draymond Green, OR their 2015 First.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's say Cleveland gets LeBron this week, would you take Andrew Wiggins, Anthony Bennett and Anderson Varejao for Love?

Think the Cavs would offer that much?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Let's say Cleveland gets LeBron this week, would you take Andrew Wiggins, Anthony Bennett and Anderson Varejao for Love?
> 
> Think the Cavs would offer that much?


Cavs would offer that much, and the Wolves should take it.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

If the cavs offered that and the wolves didn't take the trade I think that would finally make me no longer be a wolves fan. Lol. *sigh* is getting more and more challenging /:


----------

